# Tambour Clock Detail



## Jeremy_98 (Apr 15, 2016)

Hey everyone,

This is my first post on lumberjocks and I'm fairly new to woodworking. I'm working on building a simple tambour clock like the one seen here: http://www.placeofclocks.com/files/2866794/uploaded/MMH007008.jpg

So far I am thoroughly enjoying the project and would like to repeat it. After looking around at other designs, I was wondering about the process by which the ribbon detail seen in clocks like this http://mackeysclockrepair.com/r737.JPG is accomplished. Is that just a question of hand carving the wood, or are there faster means of producing that kind of detail?

Thank you all for your patience; again, this is my first post on the forum. All answers are appreciated, thank you.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Those look machine cut out of thin ply and attached.

Many ornate details are appliques. Others like ornate picture frames are plaster.

Rockler et al. have basswod appliques. 









If it looks good and the customer is happy then it's right.

M


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm interested to see how the clock turns out so be sure to post it. Welcome to Lumberjocks.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------

